# thirtytwo alpha 3l jacket



## nguyendinhvan (Nov 17, 2009)

anyone have any personal experience with this jacket? it looks pretty good from the pics, but wanted another opinion. i'm stuck between that or the ride delridge :dunno:


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

i just ordered this and will be picking it up this week. probably will be trying it out this friday as well. will let you know. 

edit- btw did you checkout thirtytwo's site? it has a much better pic of it, and a video too!


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

Picked mine up yesterday, also got it thru Brociety when it was $106  I love it so far. I'll be using it tomorrow so I can give better feed back then, but initial impressions are that it's a quality jacket. I got the blue and the colour is great in person!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

haha i definitely picked this up in large and the snorkel blue off brociety the other night as well! Jacket is great, i'll be taking it to tahoe this week in the middle of the storm. Love the gaiters, and like others have said, the fit is awesome. Probably my favorite fit yet from any company.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

So here's my quick blurb:

Took it up to Blackcomb, had probably two feet of fresh pow with rain @ the base and snowing mid mountain and up... so as you can guess, pretty much pounded on all day. (Doesn't help I'm still a new rider and unsure of how to ride in pow). Jacket did very well! Kept out the elements. I did notice that around the front pockets did let a bit of moisture in. Make sure to zip it up completely as there is no liner behind the pocket mesh. It's directly exposed to your base layers. But overall VERY happy with my choice.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i don't have it, but i just wanted to say that jacket looks sick. i may have to get on in snorkel blue for next season!


----------

